# 88 or 100 inch bobcat bucket.



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I need to buy a snowbucket to load tandems. I will be running it on my s650 and will only be used for loading and stacking. I would like to go with the 100inch but don't want it to be to big for my machine. I looked at them at bobcat the other day and the 100inch is pretty Damn big. I wish the 88inch was just as tall and deep as the 100 inch but its shorter and shallower... what does everyone think? And they are bobcat brand buckets.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1505491 said:


> Hey guys, I need to buy a snowbucket to load tandems. I will be running it on my s650 and will only be used for loading and stacking. I would like to go with the 100inch but don't want it to be to big for my machine. I looked at them at bobcat the other day and the 100inch is pretty Damn big. I wish the 88inch was just as tall and deep as the 100 inch but its shorter and shallower... what does everyone think? And they are bobcat brand buckets.


http://www.skidsteers.com/spill-guard-spl

I'm planning to make something similar to this ^^^^ for my 88in snow bucket...I already made 1 for my 74in ci bucket, and it made a huge difference on how much snow it would hold.

I think your 650 would handle the 100in (be better/safer if you had the counterweights though)...dry snow would be nothing...its those wet heavy snows you may find it being a little tipsy?..?

fwiw, I do see a local guy here running a 100in on his 650...but I think its his only snow attachment..?.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is your 88in a bobcat brand bucket? If so how much more do you think it holds than your 74in low profile bucket??


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1505507 said:


> Is your 88in a bobcat brand bucket? If so how much more do you think it holds than your 74in low profile bucket??


Yes.... "About" double.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think the S650 would have any trouble with the 100". If your loading trucks you're gonna want to get as much as possible each bucket. That add on Snocrete has on his is great because then you don't have to worry so much about a snow boulder coming back onto the door from high up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1505504 said:


> http://www.skidsteers.com/spill-guard-spl
> 
> I'm planning to make something similar to this ^^^^ for my 88in snow bucket...I already made 1 for my 74in ci bucket, and it made a huge difference on how much snow it would hold.
> 
> ...


Sno, isn't your guard much taller? I thought it was, put up a link to that photo please.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

WIPens, how much more do you think your 100in holds compared to your standard dirt bucket?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 100" bobcat brand snow bucket on a S250 with foam filled tires, Love it. If you are just loading trucks I wouldn't worry to much about it, I think the 650 and 250 are pretty much the same machine.

Make sure you have a cutting edge on your bucket, or when looking at buckets online they come with a cutting edge. ( If you end up straying from bobcat)

This link although not a bobcat bucket will give you in general the capacity of the different sized buckets.
http://www.buyattachmentsdirect.com/skidsteerattachments/snow-light-material-bucket/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1505846 said:


> WIPens, how much more do you think your 100in holds compared to your standard dirt bucket?


rob, I bought a 88". But the 100" would be 3 times what the normal construction bucket will hold.

Don't know if your running snow tires, but if you are there is some counter weight you're losing. Shouldn't matter but just a thought.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1505553 said:


> Sno, isn't your guard much taller? I thought it was, put up a link to that photo please.


will do



ford6.9;1505862 said:


> I have a 100" bobcat brand snow bucket on a S250 with foam filled tires, Love it. If you are just loading trucks I wouldn't worry to much about it, I think the 650 and 250 are pretty much the same machine.
> 
> *Make sure you have a cutting edge on your bucket*, or when looking at buckets online they come with a cutting edge. ( If you end up straying from bobcat)
> 
> ...


!!!definitely get a bolt on cutting edge!!!!



WIPensFan;1505880 said:


> Don't know if your running snow tires, but if you are there is some counter weight you're losing. Shouldn't matter but just a thought.


Its something to consider when using a bucket to load snow(due to the increased weight being "lifted" over a lower capacity tire than the standard lugs)...not so much a concern when running a pusher/plow/blower. But regardless, I think Rob will be just fine.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have one! A Bobcat brand 100" snow bucket. Its always on the 864 bobcat and it dose great and would say you will be just fine, 650 is a nice machine if its not enough they make a counter weight kit for it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1242839&postcount=440...................................


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's another spec sheet from a company I am buying the 102 from just to compare bucket sizes FWIW

http://www.berlon.com/pdf/slmb.pdf

PS just noticed the weight savings in the Berlon's buckets


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

just found this http://www.snowbucket.info/


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1505959 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1242839&postcount=440...................................


That is awesome! rob you should really consider something like this. I have found when stacking or relocating piles, some of the snow breaks into various sized icebergs. If you're loading high up, you can lose one onto the door ( gotta protect that, I think they are over $1000 ). Heck I've almost hit the door just pushing into a pile and having it come over the back of the bucket. After about 2 hrs of "being carefull", the urge to "just get done" kicks in and I get careless.



xtreem3d;1505972 said:


> just found this http://www.snowbucket.info/


This is good too, but taller is better IMO.

Thanks for posting those pics you guys. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1506010 said:


> That is awesome! rob you should really consider something like this. I have found when stacking or relocating piles, some of the snow breaks into various sized icebergs. If you're loading high up, you can lose one onto the door ( gotta protect that, I think they are over $1000 ). Heck I've almost hit the door just pushing into a pile and having it come over the back of the bucket. After about 2 hrs of "being carefull", the urge to "just get done" kicks in and I get careless.
> 
> This is good too, but taller is better IMO.
> 
> Thanks for posting those pics you guys. Thumbs Up


no problem Wip.

The one I plan to make for my 88in snow bucket will only be about 1/3 - 1/2 as tall as that one....considering the bucket is already much taller than the 74in ci bucket.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We have 100s on our s300 and s770 they work great


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Rob, how does the S650 compare, spec wise, to the older units? It seems to me that the 650 is a large framed unit but is it closer to the 205 than the 250? If so, the 100" may be a stretch for the 650. If memory serves the 88" was designed for use on the 185. What does Bobcat recommend? My A300 has handled my 100" well for many years. I have loaded 10 wheelers with it on several occassions. I have always thought that it holds around 2 yards, and that the standard low-pro (dirt bucket) holds about 3/4 yd. The specs for the Berlon (the link from Xtreme3d) shows their 102" at 1.65 yd. Not sure how it compares to the Bobcat 100" (depth and heigth), or what ASE spec that Berlon used to generate quantities, but snow will usually heep up pretty good. Considering that I would think that 2 yds is possible. Whichever one you end up with you can certainly adjust the number of trucks, you have to load, to avoid truck wait time. If you are production loading, for snow export, a loader will be the best option as long as you have the space.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;1506468 said:


> Rob, how does the S650 compare, spec wise, to the older units? It seems to me that the 650 is a large framed unit but is it closer to the 205 than the 250? If so, the 100" may be a stretch for the 650. If memory serves the 88" was designed for use on the 185. What does Bobcat recommend? My A300 has handled my 100" well for many years. I have loaded 10 wheelers with it on several occassions. I have always thought that it holds around 2 yards, and that the standard low-pro (dirt bucket) holds about 3/4 yd. The specs for the Berlon (the link from Xtreme3d) shows their 102" at 1.65 yd. Not sure how it compares to the Bobcat 100" (depth and heigth), or what ASE spec that Berlon used to generate quantities, but snow will usually heep up pretty good. Considering that I would think that 2 yds is possible. Whichever one you end up with you can certainly adjust the number of trucks, you have to load, to avoid truck wait time. If you are production loading, for snow export, a loader will be the best option as long as you have the space.


The 650 is the replacement for the 250. Although it has a slightly shorter wheelbase & 74.3hp (as opposed to 75hp)....it weighs more, has a higher ROC, higher hyd HP, etc...Like I said earlier, the 650 will handle the 100, but the counterweights would help a lot.

Rob, I would like to know how often you anticipate using the bucket? Every snow? Couple times a season? Also, do you think you may use it for other stuff (just as much) once you have it? Examples- cleaning between cars/isles/etc. I ask this because a lot of the things I've found myself using a snow bucket for, I'm glad it wasnt any wider than 88in.

FWIW, I'm guessing that my 88in bucket will have "about" the same heaped capacity as a 100in...once I build the "greedy board" for it.

If all your going to do is load trucks with it...and you have the space...I'd go with the 100in.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

snocrete;1506477 said:


> The 650 is the replacement for the 250. Although it has a slightly shorter wheelbase & 74.3hp (as opposed to 75hp)....it weighs more, has a higher ROC, higher hyd HP, etc...Like I said earlier, the 650 will handle the 100, but the counterweights would help a lot.
> 
> Rob, I would like to know how often you anticipate using the bucket? Every snow? Couple times a season? Also, do you think you may use it for other stuff (just as much) once you have it? Examples- cleaning between cars/isles/etc. I ask this because a lot of the things I've found myself using a snow bucket for, I'm glad it wasnt any wider than 88in.
> 
> ...


Snocrete brings up a good point (I was going to mention but decided against due to length of post). I use my 100" bucket almost all the time. I only used the the plow for a short section of emergency egress for an industrial park, and as a back up if a truck plow goes down. I use the bucket for everything else. It works well for p-lots and I use it on driveways too. I don't have any tract housing driveways. I have long, gravel drives, and many are capped with screened rock. I find it much easier to keep the screened rock on the drive instead of putting it in the landscaping. I have used it between cars too, but it can be a bit sketchy, and, IMO, an 88" would be better.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go with the larger one if it were me.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DGODGR;1506485 said:


> Snocrete brings up a good point (I was going to mention but decided against due to length of post). I use my 100" bucket almost all the time. I only used the the plow for a short section of emergency egress for an industrial park, and as a back up if a truck plow goes down. I use the bucket for everything else. It works well for p-lots and I use it on driveways too. I don't have any tract housing driveways. I have long, gravel drives, and many are capped with screened rock. I find it much easier to keep the screened rock on the drive instead of putting it in the landscaping. I have used it between cars too, but it can be a bit sketchy, and, IMO, an 88" would be better.


I have used a bucket to "plow" as well. I agree they work well and can do it all. With the 2-speed skids I am very leary of using a bucket to plow with. If you hit a seem in a curb or a manhole or crack in the pavement, you are in for a world of hurt. Not only you yourself, but the machine as well. At least with my Snow Wolf plow, there is a built in relief and a trip edge. I've hit cracks in my older 1-speed machines with the bucket and it sucked, can't imagine going faster and hitting. I see many more guys around here using buckets for snow rather than plows though.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

WIPensFan;1506499 said:


> I have used a bucket to "plow" as well. I agree they work well and can do it all. With the 2-speed skids I am very leary of using a bucket to plow with. If you hit a seem in a curb or a manhole or crack in the pavement, you are in for a world of hurt. Not only you yourself, but the machine as well. At least with my Snow Wolf plow, there is a built in relief and a trip edge. I've hit cracks in my older 1-speed machines with the bucket and it sucked, can't imagine going faster and hitting. I see many more guys around here using buckets for snow rather than plows though.


You are correct with this line of thinking. I have hit a curb in hi-spd and it hurt me and the machine. I hit my shins on the frame, below the door, and one of the bolts that attaches the hydraulic pump broke. I should have been paying more attention. Having a trip edge will definately make the difference in that scenario.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1506499 said:


> I have used a bucket to "plow" as well. I agree they work well and can do it all. With the 2-speed skids I am very leary of using a bucket to plow with. If you hit a seem in a curb or a manhole or crack in the pavement, you are in for a world of hurt. Not only you yourself, but the machine as well. At least with my Snow Wolf plow, there is a built in relief and a trip edge. I've hit cracks in my older 1-speed machines with the bucket and it sucked, can't imagine going faster and hitting. I see many more guys around here using buckets for snow rather than plows though.





DGODGR;1506669 said:


> You are correct with this line of thinking. I have hit a curb in hi-spd and it hurt me and the machine. I hit my shins on the frame, below the door, and one of the bolts that attaches the hydraulic pump broke. I should have been paying more attention. Having a trip edge will definately make the difference in that scenario.


Good info & definitely something to be aware of when running a solid mount attachment!....but I'm assuming Rob will be taking care of any pushing/plowing with his 10ft pusher or his "full trip" skid plow w/wings......but I guess we need to hear back from him on one of the questions I asked earlier, regarding to what extent he'll be using the snow bucket:waving:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1506808 said:


> Good info & definitely something to be aware of when running a solid mount attachment!....but I'm assuming Rob will be taking care of any pushing/plowing with his 10ft pusher or his "full trip" skid plow w/wings......but I guess we need to hear back from him on one of the questions I asked earlier, regarding to what extent he'll be using the snow bucket:waving:


A subtle, but nicely worded hint.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys!! I have been swamped the last few days, sorry for the delay in responding. I will be using the bucket a lot. At my 2 big contracts every time we get over 2 inches they want me coming back every other night and restacking piles until they melt. And any storm over 5 inches they want me hauling it to the retention pond.. so it will be used for stacking, loading and bucketing from one pile to another.. I will also probably use it for backdragging and cleaning curbs now that I have my pusher.
Robert


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1506850 said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys!! I have been swamped the last few days, sorry for the delay in responding. I will be using the bucket a lot.* At my 2 big contracts every time we get over 2 inches they want me coming back every other night and restacking piles until they melt. And any storm over 5 inches they want me hauling it to the retention pond.*. so it will be used for stacking, loading and bucketing from one pile to another.. I will also probably use it for backdragging and cleaning curbs now that I have my pusher.
> Robert


WOW! That seems like a lot of work?!?! Thats good, right? Is this hourly work? If so, are you making any more money by buying a 100in as opposed to the 88?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It is hourly.. I won't make more with the 100inch, but I might keep the customer happier lol


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1506856 said:


> . I won't make more with the 100inch,


88in it is then....post some pics when you get it :salute:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol, if I do the 88 I will build a spill board for the back.. do they make a small cutting edge for the corner so I can scrape curbs??


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

One more question... should I be able to see the cutting edge on the 88in bucket?? That's what I really don't like about the 100in.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1506867 said:


> Lol, if I do the 88 I will build a spill board for the back.. do they make a small cutting edge for the corner so I can scrape curbs??


Yes



rob_cook2001;1506868 said:


> One more question... should I be able to see the cutting edge on the 88in bucket?? That's what I really don't like about the 100in.


Not as good as your 74in...but better than the 100


----------

